# Photos of the new tank. ~56K OK~



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Here stop asking for them


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

tank is huge, what are the dimensions









pics are to big and take a while to load


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

OMG 
a T1 connection warning would of been great








good lord that thing is huge


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Weren't joking about big pictures.
Where exactly are you planning on putting it?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

In my house, dont forget about the 1600 gallon tank i am building.


----------



## wlecount (Jan 22, 2006)

Bobme I would really look into this tank for your large one. I had posted it before, but he finally completed it and things came out extremely well. The tank you got there is looking great. I will likely be doing something similar this summer, but I'm going to use pond liner and fill it with koi.


----------



## TB2Blazer (Jul 21, 2005)

GOOD LORD man resize those pics. That made my computer smoke just looking at those. Looks awesome though. How many gallons is it?


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

Thats an amazing display of craftsmanship!







I don't fully understand how it works tho. Do you look down into the tank? Is it possible to heat it? I may need to do something like this eventually but I don't have 1/4 the woodworking skill u do. I never knew that this could be done thom awesome!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

Bobme, host them on photobucket then shrink them. These are fat too large to enjoy completely.


----------



## masterofdragons (Feb 1, 2005)

ripped2shreds said:


> Thats an amazing display of craftsmanship!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't cut out the hole for the front glass until the very end.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

ok ok ok ok ok ok

I resized the photos on my web site, now they are 800x wide or tall.

Enjoy.

The spots that look dry, are where the window will be cut. So far i used 3 gallons of Friber glass. I got two more to go.

Home Depot in CA around here ONLY has two (1) gallon of the mix in stock per store. I ran to 7 home depot to get this sh*t.

its the start of boating so every one with a boat and their sister to bang it buying it, so i was SOL!

Any way, hope you guys enjoy the photos, i will post more on sunday again becuase the tank will be DONE.










p.s. Dont forget my next build, 16' x 4' x 4' c ya!


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

wow alot of work ..massive tank man i bet its gonna look killer once its up and runnin


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

looking great so far







keep us upodated on your progress


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

God damn that a huge tank.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

the pictures loaded fine on my comp like some 1 said i dont fully understand how the tank works do u have 2 peer down into the tank to c the fish like a pond??


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

why the hell is there a bananna in the tank doing the fibreglassing, you'd be best off doing it yourself
















Looking good though, the huge one should be fun!!


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

any 1 willing to let me know how it works?


----------



## wlecount (Jan 22, 2006)

He is going to cut a hole in the side and put glass in there. I posted a link above that shows what he is doing in a slightly different manner, but it does involve putting glass into a wood/cement board tank.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Looks like its coming along great bobme. How many coats on resin are you putting on?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Your neighbors probably think you're making a coffin for a really really fat person..

Looking good though..


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

I dont think that tank is going to hold; the joints look very weak and the plywood is too thin.
She may not explode right away, but she is going to look very pregnant and give.
Before you continue, I suggest you check your floor because you may need to do additional support.

I don't mean to be so negative, but you may need to do some math first.

Good luck.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

holy crap! i might need ur help when i get started on one.

good luck!


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Round Head said:


> I dont think that tank is going to hold; the joints look very weak and the plywood is too thin.
> She may not explode right away, but she is going to look very pregnant and give.
> Before you continue, I suggest you check your floor because you may need to do additional support.
> 
> ...


Agreed, little math wouldn't hurt.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> QUOTE(Round Head @ Apr 26 2006, 09:08 PM)
> 
> I dont think that tank is going to hold; the joints look very weak and the plywood is too thin.
> She may not explode right away, but she is going to look very pregnant and give.
> ...


for some reason im thinking hes done this b4, math and all....i bet the thing holds fine can wait to see that monster active.....looks good man nice work


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

I dont see any problems? I might add a couple braces on the top but thats its. Look at the pics...the tank has a very low height. Low height = less pressure on the surface of the glass.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I am not the only person who has build a tank this size.

Garf has also, and theirs still works fine.

Supports and such will be installed, but not untill the end i need to be able to work inside of it for now.

3/4 inch of hard red oak wood seems to be good for me. you think pine would work better?

ha ha ha


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

talk about ghettoness ...how can you watch the fish >>??? everytime you wanna see fish you have to look at them from the top ? that would be so much better if it was glass !!!! straight up ..unless your using that wood tank lol as a breeder or sumthing ...you can go scooba diving in there once you put the fish and sleep with them :]


----------



## wlecount (Jan 22, 2006)

He is going to put a window in the side of it. You build first cut window last and then silicone it in.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

What is it with people all of a sudden?

No one knows what a plywood tank is now days?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

bobme said:


> What is it with people all of a sudden?
> 
> No one knows what a plywood tank is now days?


 dude they don't sell them at Petco so they don't exist..

j/k looks good man can't wait to see the fin product. hope it holds well for ya. good luck with the window.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

ahh the window is the lest of all my worries.

I am going to wrap the bottom in 2x4's for extra support, dont forget the top braces as well.

Other then that, i think it will hold just fine.

The fiberglass seems are about 1/4 thick around the sides. Maybe in about 10,000 years it will be an issue.

There are two coats over the whole thing, i plan on adding two more. fyi


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

i read this and it seem that no1 reads b4 they post about how your going to see the fish.....as for no1 wanting a wooden tank...i do i just dont have the time or room for one....and im moving soon


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

if people actually read the post before posting silly replies they would know glass was getting put in, its been said a number of times before. Looks awesome love to see it complete, got any ideas as to what you will put in it besides water!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I am finishing it up right now.

I just installed my two, 2" over flow bulkheads with ball valves. 
I installed a 2 inch return with a check valve.
I layed one more coat of glass.

I want to lay one more layer of glass, and install the window later tonight.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

god i love some of these replies....looking crazy bobme, what are your stocking plans?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

cant wait to see the done pics


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I am all done, its 100% done.

It will hold water, i have some things i want to touch up - but nothing more then just to stop me from thinking about it.

its all done, i am so happy. i will post the photos as soon as my gf emails them to me.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

here are the photos.

I forgot i still need to add the top braces, they are sealed and cut down. I just need to screw them down to the tank.

No biggy.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD !!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That looks amazing. I love the depth.

Thanks for keeping us updated on this awesome project of yours!


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nice tank bobme, i like how you subset the glass along the frony of the tank.
did you silicone the inside of the glass so it would stick to the surface?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

hey, what kind of fish are going into the tank? (dont tell me cichlids









hopefully a nice big ass shoal of pygo? haha...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

The tank was built cheap - and raw because it is for breeding. Prb Oscars or Arrow's.

I was thinking saltwater - but i want to run some smaller setup's b4 i run a 500+ gallon salt tank.

Remeber i am building a 16x4x4 tank soon also.


----------

